
Ask HN: How many of you are out of work? - gsibble
Who has been laid off or is out of work? What has your experience been?
======
otagekki
Before the pandemic, I had been working as a software engineering consultant
at a car leasing company up until June. Due to lockdown measures, all staff
was compelled to work from home. Shortly after that, they decided to freeze
hiring and severely limited the budget to hire contractors.

Those who got to stay will stay to ensure support of freshly delivered
projects for a few more months. The rest was dismissed through a simple phone
call.

On the bright side, I am working for a consulting company so I am not out of a
job. At least not for now. Immediately after the end of the contract I was put
on paid leave, and will remain so probably for a few weeks.

